
You Should Write Blogs - Elfan
http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/you-should-write-blogs
======
jwecker
I know some of you have put your blogs under your user profile, but in any
case, who here has a blog? mind us having a look?

~~~
juwo
juwo.blogspot.com

